
Apple Hacked by Biggest Teen Fan: Report - gvb
https://gizmodo.com/apple-hacked-by-biggest-teen-fan-1828387084
======
bigiain
" … police discovered two Apple laptops in the teen’s home with serial numbers
matching the devices that had accessed Apple’s network"

I wonder what that means? _Probably_ just sloppy reporting or police-work, but
I wonder if there's some mechanism by which your Apple devices reveal their
serial numbers to Apple while "illegally accessing a network"? Perhaps
software update ran while he was skript-kiddie-ing them?

